# Identiteitskramp



## Chiapas

Hello,
Weet iemand wat met "identiteitskramp" bedoelt wordt?
Alvast bedankt


----------



## Peterdg

Daarvoor zullen we wat context nodig hebben.


----------



## Chiapas

Ja, natuurlihk, hier is het: 
"het radicale verbod om de eigen religieuze identiteit uit te drukken, kan het omgekeerde effect hebben dan hetgene wordt gezocht: het kan identiteitskramp veroorzaken bij diegenen aan wie de erkenning wordt geweigerd van wie ze zijn."


----------



## Peterdg

Ik denk dat je "identiteitskramp" hier kan vervangen door "identiteitscrisis": d.w.z. "het niet meer zeker zijn van wat zijn eigen identiteit nu juist is".


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Zou je het ook niet kunnen lezen als het _krampachtig vasthouden_ aan hun identiteit? Als je mensen verbiedt hun religieuze identiteit uit te drukken, gaan ze zich van de weeromstuit weerspanniger gedragen?


----------



## Peterdg

Hans M. said:


> Zou je het ook niet kunnen lezen als het _krampachtig vasthouden_ aan hun identiteit? Als je mensen verbiedt hun religieuze identiteit uit te drukken, gaan ze zich van de weeromstuit weerspanniger gedragen?


Zou ook kunnen.


----------



## Red Arrow

Chiapas said:


> Ja, natuurlihk, hier is het:
> "het radicale verbod om de eigen religieuze identiteit uit te drukken, kan het omgekeerde effect hebben dan hetgene wordt gezocht: het kan identiteitskramp veroorzaken bij diegenen aan wie de erkenning wordt geweigerd van wie ze zijn."


Door wie wordt het verbod opgelegd? Door de personen in kwestie of door iemand anders?

Erkend willen worden door anderen kan een reden zijn om een bepaald geloof achter je te laten, maar anderzijds kan je dan het gevoel krijgen dat je jezelf gewoon wat wijsmaakt om erbij te horen. Dit kan voor een identiteitscrisis zorgen, wat in zekere zin het omgekeerde kan zijn van wat je gehoopt had.

Als het de ander is die het geloof verbiedt, dan kan die persoon zich krampachtig blijven vasthouden aan zijn religie / identiteit, maar dat is net het omgekeerde van wat de ander wou.

Dus volgens mij heeft afhankelijk van de context Peterdg of Hans M. gelijk.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind de parallel met een kramp/"cramp" interessant: een samentrekking van spieren, maar in dit geval van de geest, bij wijze van spreken, vanuit een soort paniek, angst. De persoon reageert dan niet meer in vrijheid. Ik volg dus Hans M.; een identiteitscrisis houdt er verband mee, maar... Nemen wordt dan grijpen, zeggen wordt dan bv. roepen, enz., omdat er angst regeert. (Achteraf vraag ik me wel af: is angst de enige oorzaak?)


----------



## bibibiben

Ik zie het woord niet vaak gebruikt worden, maar de weinige treffers die Google geeft, passen uitsluitend bij de omschrijving die Hans M. geeft. Ook de zin van Chiapas laat zien dat het hier gaat om een krampachtig vasthouden aan iets. Het gaat in elk geval niet om een identiteitscrisis.


----------



## Chiapas

Ik sluit mij aan de definitie van Hans M.
Bedankt allemaal voor de interessante discussie!


----------

